

Amazon is killing my sex life (2014) - century19
http://www.salon.com/2014/05/30/amazon_is_killing_my_sex_life_partner/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow

======
curiousgeorge
> “The type of person who is attracted to these jobs and thus to the Seattle
> area seems to be... strangely entitled...." Arlene said that she was once
> contacted by a Microsoft programmer on OKCupid who required that she read
> Neuromancer before “he would consider taking me out on a date. He was not
> joking.”

The idea that a guy should feel grateful for the opportunity to take a girl
who looks down on him out to dinner is pretty far up there if we're chalking
up examples of self-entitlement. Makes me suspect the real reason for her
reaction was surprise at not being in the traditional position of judging and
rejecting the guy first.

------
autoreleasepool
Most of these "brogrammer" "frats guy" types that are loathed on HN tend to be
a very particular type of person. They were uncool in high school, joined a
low tier frat in college and then tied their entire self esteem to their club
membership. They remain socially inept after college and therefore cling to
their juvenille antics because that's all they know. [0]

In general, the people in the top tier fraternities tend to have extraordinary
social skills and meld seemlessly with society after college. You probably
wouldn't be able to spot one. As of now, these individuals are very much _not_
in software engineering.

Unfortunately, the top 3 or 5 large fraternities on campus take all the kids
with social skills, and the bids trickle down from there. What you're left
with is 15 or so fraternities that function as a factory for douchebags with
weird personalities. These are the "loser frat guy creeps" that members other
fraternities make fun of. Most outsiders are unaware of the social hierarchy
within the Greek system and understandy lump everyone together.

If someone is still acting like a "bro" or "frat guy" after college then
that's a red flag that they were the social inept guy in their fraternity or
in a low tier fraternity.

[0] Source: a few semesters in a Greek Life.

~~~
raphael_l
As someone not familiar with US universities and fraternities (outside of
popular college movies), I have to ask:

Is it mandatory for students to join these fraternities? And if so, why?

I know very little about the subject, as I was never interested in this, but I
think here in Austria we have these kinds of fraternities as well, but they
are very rare and don't seem particularly interesting. Or maybe that's just
me.

------
cafard
It used to be that about every 15 years somebody would write an article about
the awfulness of men in Washington, DC. I am not prepared to say that I was
ever much of a bargain, but reading the articles never really told me why I
should care. If I were 25 again and working for Amazon, I suspect I'd have the
same reaction.

